# How to edit a post and add a quote.



## Salty seadog (21 Jan 2017)

I often find myself quoting a post but forgetting to add the the quote to my reply. How can I edit a post and add a quoted post to it?


----------



## Markymark (21 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I often find myself quoting a post but forgetting to add the the quote to my reply. How can I edit a post and add a quoted post to it?


Reply to the one you want to quote. Cut the text that it creates, then edit your other post and paste it where you want.

EDIT


Salty seadog said:


> I often find myself quoting a post but forgetting to add the the quote to my reply. How can I edit a post and add a quoted post to it?


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jan 2017)

Markymark said:


> Reply to the one you want to quote. Cut the text that it creates, then edit your other post and paste it where you want.
> 
> EDIT



Does that send a notification to the person you are quoting?


----------



## Markymark (21 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Does that send a notification to the person you are quoting?


Don't know. Did you get 2?

If not add a tag @Salty seadog


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jan 2017)

Markymark said:


> Don't know. Did you get 2?
> 
> If not add a tag @Salty seadog



I got one notification for your first reply and one for this one.

Yeah, copy and paste with a tag I suppose.


----------



## Markymark (21 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I got one notification for your first reply and one for this one.
> 
> Yeah, copy and paste with a tag I suppose.


Don't know. Did you get 2?

If not add a tag @Salty seadog

Or copy your incomplete post, reply and paste your post again deleting the first. Means your post will be further down the thread though.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2017)

Markymark said:


> Don't know. Did you get 2?
> 
> If not add a tag @Salty seadog
> 
> Or copy your incomplete post, reply and paste your post again deleting the first. Means your post will be further down the thread though.


Creates just the one alert. Even if you tagged them multiple times.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jan 2017)

Markymark said:


> Don't know. Did you get 2?
> 
> If not add a tag @Salty seadog
> 
> Or copy your incomplete post, reply and paste your post again deleting the first. Means your post will be further down the thread though.



I reckon just adding a tag is the easiest way, cheers Mark.


----------



## Shaun (21 Jan 2017)

Adding a @ tag during an edit won't trigger an alert - they are only sent with the initial post.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jan 2017)

Shaun said:


> Adding a @ tag during an edit won't trigger an alert - they are only sent with the initial post.



Ah, Ok. Is there a way to address my op or is it just unlucky son, you've missed yer chance?
Other than writing a new post of course.


----------



## Shaun (22 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Ah, Ok. Is there a way to address my op or is it just unlucky son, you've missed yer chance?
> *Other than writing a new post of course.*


That's pretty much it - write a reply and be sure to tag them _before _you press post.


----------

